# 00 Maxima A/C fan not blowing



## jaschlicht (Aug 17, 2007)

My '00' Maxima A/C fan blower quit working. The control unit appears ok, but there is no air blowing on any speed. Is there a fuse somewhere to check?


----------



## hondatech912 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is what you need to do. If you can add voltage to your blower motor postive side and it comes on it sounds like the blower motor resistor is bad. I dont have the blower resistor test for your vehicle, but it sounds like a resistor problem to me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are two 20-amp fuses, side-by-side, in the fuse panel under the driver's side of the dash. I would start by using a test light to check for power and then ground at the blower motor. You could have a bad motor. Usually when the resistors fail, you will still have the fan work at the highest speed setting.


----------

